# How does Barenboim conduct and play the Beethoven Piano Concerti?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

It baffles me how he does it. Would anyone please explain it to me? That too _so_ well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

He studies the music, learns the music, interprets the music based on what's written on the score and how he feels it should be played, he rehearses with the orchestra, the orchestra and him perform the music when it is ready to be performed ie. no mistakes, musicality up to scratch. IT'S THAT SIMPLE!!!


----------

